# No More $ Amount of Surge On Map?



## doyousensehumor

Although so many drivers are out of action, I am surprised no one has brought this up yet...

I am NOT getting sticky surge either. Is this just me or are they hiding/disabling surge?


----------



## Kashi03445

I'm seeing the same thing.. not showing the numbers..


----------



## KevinJohnson

Seeing the same. 
My guess, This is a way to pay us less. 
What looks like a 2.50 surge will pay 1.50.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

I seeing them no problem.

Perhaps the issue is you have trip types turned off which will earn those specific surge fares. Seeing as how you have the, “Open to few trips” notification, that would be the logical explanation. Turn on other trip types, and you’ll see the surge rates.


----------



## ANT 7

We still have the 1X 2X etc, multiplier in our market, but as of 3 weeks ago I still hadn't seen a surge for a loooooooong time.

Felt like Ahab chasing Moby Dick.


----------



## got a p

looks like the same ol fake surge. it's a bug in the software.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello

I'm not seeing dollar amounts either but am only doing Eats (as I suspect is the case with the OP)


----------



## doyousensehumor

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> I'm not seeing dollar amounts either but am only doing Eats (as I suspect is the case with the OP)


Is that new or have you been not seeing the dollar amounts running eats solo for a while?

Would have expected a lot of @@@@@ing about this, but the whole virus thing has few driving, and next to no surge. Could be a feature that's been around for a while for eats drivers. That's why I put question mark in title


----------



## TemptingFate

Exit the app and restart it. The red surge zone will be gone. Looks like the same old fake surge.


----------



## Denver Dick

i haven’t seen a decent surge at all in denver.....just some crappy xtra points...🤣


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello

doyousensehumor said:


> Is that new or have you been not seeing the dollar amounts running eats solo for a while?
> 
> Would have expected a lot of @@@@@ing about this, but the whole virus thing has few driving, and next to no surge. Could be a feature that's been around for a while for eats drivers. That's why I put question mark in title


Hi

Been noticing it for a couple of weeks now. I'm not doing food delivery or rs for now but I do fire up my apps every day or so to see how the hotspots are looking


----------



## The Gift of Fish

TemptingFate said:


> Exit the app and restart it. The red surge zone will be gone. Looks like the same old fake surge.


Yes, in my experience surge with no dollar amount or multiplier in it was always fake - restart app to clear it.


----------



## Mkang14

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, in my experience surge with no dollar amount or multiplier in it was always fake - restart app to clear it.


You have to drive to where the surge is. But only up to 45 miles.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Mkang14 said:


> You have to drive to where the surge is. But only up to 45 miles.


----------



## RodB

I have been seeing those surges here in Toledo Ohio for about 2 weeks.
They are real surges..real small but real.

They are still there when I restart the app. Have got a couple surges but have not seen 1 with a price in the last couple weeks


----------



## Trafficat

I ignore all surges that have no price attached to them.


----------



## Benjamin M

Same here for weeks. I have only been doing Eats, but when I turn on X I still don't see them. 

Also getting surges when the map isn't showing anything. It appears to be a glitch. I'm on Android.


----------



## RodB

Mine have all been on x

I had to take off the eats from my app because every time I went to the north part of Toledo (near the Michigan line) eats would automatically come on without telling me and I would get a ping for eats..
Only used eats one day..screw waiting at McDonald's and Taco Bell forever for the food...


----------



## Legalizeit0

Lyft started lighting up areas to look like a surge about a year ago. It’s just a heat map to let you know where it might be busy, no extra pay, just a complete rip off. Uber is probably doing the same thing now.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 445503
> 
> Although so many drivers are out of action, I am surprised no one has brought this up yet...
> 
> I am NOT getting sticky surge either. Is this just me or are they hiding/disabling surge?


I was going to post on this. All day is sure and I dont know until I turn on the app and it will say $3.00 min next trip. Though after the trip 2 miles to the call then 2 mile drive I get $6.64??? Doesn't add up other than they keep raising the price to the pax to make up for less calls. Disgusting, price gouge the the hospital worker and dont pay the driver on the front line getting the essential workers to work. We are taking all the risk you think Uber could cap what they take and charge the pax less and pay the driver more at least for a short time. This is why Albany NY has 2-3 cars in the whole city.... Normally you would make a killing on a all day surge though I cant get a call to go over $10.00. What is going on? The hospital worker finally gets off working a long day around a deadly virus and then has to play the Uber game and ope they get home in time to get back to work for there next shift. Sad!!!


----------



## W00dbutcher

Update your apt surge $$$ is visible again.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

W00dbutcher said:


> Update your apt surge $$$ is visible again.


Yeah, I noticed this this morning when I updated.


----------



## Somischief

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 445503
> 
> Although so many drivers are out of action, I am surprised no one has brought this up yet...
> 
> I am NOT getting sticky surge either. Is this just me or are they hiding/disabling surge?





doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 445503
> 
> Although so many drivers are out of action, I am surprised no one has brought this up yet...
> 
> I am NOT getting sticky surge either. Is this just me or are they hiding/disabling surge?


Uber is screwing us i can look on the rider app and would be $110 to get home with no surge at all on the rider app. As soon as 1 car becomes available that price drops to around $30. If you get another call while on a ride out of the surge area you won't get the surge price. I've emailed and messaged them. This is what I get.


----------



## Daisey77

Somischief said:


> Uber is screwing us i can look on the rider app and would be $110 to get home with no surge at all on the rider app. As soon as 1 car becomes available that price drops to around $30. If you get another call while on a ride out of the surge area you won't get the surge price. I've emailed and messaged them. This is what I get.


Define screwing. Legally? Or are you speaking on more of the morality side ? Legally speaking, they're not doing anything wrong. They don't have to give you a penny of that surge&#129335;‍♀ your agreement you signed clearly states you get paid per mile and minute. That is it. Now morally speaking oh, I completely agree with you. However there is no laws on morality


----------



## Denver Dick

one thing that would help all of us is every driver should turn the app off when on a ride....it will never happen of course


----------



## Amos69

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 445503
> 
> Although so many drivers are out of action, I am surprised no one has brought this up yet...
> 
> I am NOT getting sticky surge either. Is this just me or are they hiding/disabling surge?


We call that Seattle Surge.

Or the blood stain

Whichever.


----------



## Somischief

I wasn't even in a surge area and got a surge


----------

